
Twitter, Reddit and Conway's Law - neo2006
https://michaelfeathers.silvrback.com/social-media-architecture-and-conway-s-law
======
neo2006
IMO people who designed social media services like facebook or reddit intended
those effects that we see as side effect. For instance facebook side effects
that make people from different circles able to see all of your discussion
post (and even when they added the option to segregate it was hard to use) is
an important piece in the addiction that people have to facebook, it make them
able to have a window on other people life and "spy" on them, it's kind of a
voyeurism fetish that most of people secretly have and the service is designed
to exerce it.

To go back to the Conway's law I see it as a reverse Conway's law, or how
communities are mirrors of the software design of the service they are
organized in.

